# Mit welchem Programm geht das?



## Bapf (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

mit welchem Programm kann ich eine technische Illustration wie hier (siehe Anhang) möglichst unprobelmatisch und schnell erstellen?

Danke für Eure Anregungen!

Grüße, Bapf


----------



## ADAL Productions (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm ich befürchte das es solche Programme gibt/geben wird, Ich denke mal das es mit diversen 3D Programmen hergestellt. Ansonsten, also wenn ich mcih irren sollte(was ich "befürchte") dann sind es auf jeden Fall 2999,-€ programme.


----------



## Zinken (16. Juli 2008)

Das würde ich so nicht sagen... 
Je nachdem, wie kompliziert die Grafik werden soll, kannst Du sie auch in einem Vektorprogramm anlegen.
Gratis-Standard ist da eigentlich Inkscape ( http://www.inkscape.org ).
Falls es 3D sein soll, gibt es an Freeware bzw. OpenSource zB. Blender ( http://www.blender.org ),
was allerdings nicht wirklich unter "unproblematisch" fällt.


----------



## Bapf (16. Juli 2008)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Inkscape ( http://www.inkscape.org ).
> , zB. Blender ( http://www.blender.org ),



Danke für die Links. Leider habe ich beide Programme schon und suche eine bessere Lösung, da man für solche 3D Darstellungen schon ein guter Grafiker (Künstler) sein muss, wenn man alles selber zeichnet.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in solchen Grafiken soviel Handarbeit steckt. Ich möchte fertige Bibliotheken (z.B. die Räder, die Kamera) benutzen oder wissen, wie die Illustratoren das so schnell hinzaubern.... In der TV Sendung Galileo kommen jeden Abend solche 3D Illustrationen sogar animiert. Da gibt es doch bestimmt ne bessere Software als Maya, 3dsmax, Anim8tor, Illustrator und Co.?


----------



## Zinken (17. Juli 2008)

Ohne Dich jetzt irgendwie beleidigen zu wollen, aber das Problem ist in diesem Fall nicht die Software. Wenn man sich gut genug damit auskennt, ist so etwas sehr schnell gemacht.


----------



## zerix (17. Juli 2008)

> In der TV Sendung Galileo kommen jeden Abend solche 3D Illustrationen sogar animiert.



Ich denke mal Pro7 hat da schon Leute, die sowas können und sich nicht mal schnell was zusammenklicken.

Schau dich hier mal im Showroom um, da kannst du sehen, was mit solchen Programmen möglich ist.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showroom/

Es gibt kein Programm, mit dem du dir sowas mal schnell zusammenklicken kannst.
Also ohne dich da einzuarbeiten, wirst du sowas nicht hinbekommen. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Bapf (17. Juli 2008)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> Schau dich hier mal im Showroom um, da kannst du sehen, was mit solchen Programmen möglich ist.
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showroom/



Im Showroom sind Bilder hauptsächlich mit 3D-Programmen wie Blender, Anim8or oder auch kommerzieller SW erstellt.

Ich finde die Illustration sieht ehr nach CAD Programm aus wie z.B. CATIA, SolidEdge oder Autodesk. Kennt jemand dazu Open Source Programme?

Oft wird doch bestimmt die grobe Struktur anhand von original CAD Zeichnungen übernommen und künstlerisch verfeinert. Ich denke mit CAD Programmen ist die Zeichnung zunächst einfacher zu erstellen als mit Blender bei null zu starten..?


----------



## Bapf (17. Juli 2008)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Ohne Dich jetzt irgendwie beleidigen zu wollen, aber das Problem ist in diesem Fall nicht die Software. Wenn man sich gut genug damit auskennt, ist so etwas sehr schnell gemacht.



Würdest du dazu ehr Blender oder Inkscape nehmen? Welchen Zeitaufwand schätzt du dazu? Könntest du dazu kurz äußern, mit was man anfängt und wo die Schwierigkeiten/Probleme auftreten?


----------

